# local



## stoney1972 (Jan 4, 2017)

had compass coffee and rave would like to find something local I am in south Yorkshire Sheffield any one close by to me ??


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

@stoney1972 - Foundry are Sheffield based, and are on the forum


----------



## stoney1972 (Jan 4, 2017)

*
thanks will check them out *


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

You could also check out their new cafe! Looks good and pretty much guaranteed good coffee

Foundry Coffee Roasters speciality coffee roasters based in nether edge sheffield - cafe now open at 44 bank street, S1 2DS


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Added bonus:- Foundry beans are amazing


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Phobic said:


> Added bonus:- Foundry beans are amazing


Would I like them?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Would I like them?


Nope


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

therefore they are only amazing with caveats!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> therefore they are only amazing with caveats!


Foundry never work with caveats, their morals don't allow it. Those poor cats


----------



## joe.barista (Nov 12, 2013)

Foundry are superb roasters. There is also The Blending Room in Hull East Yorkshire, North Star in Leeds, and Sundlaug in Nottingham. Not sure how far the remit of local goes, sorry!


----------

